# CN double or single??



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm trying to decide to order the double or single level CN cage from petstreetmall.com. The single level is $134 and the double is $234. Currently I just have two male rats but will most likely be getting two or possibly three more. How many adult rats would you say can comfortably live in the single level CN? Or do you think it would be worth the extra $100 for the double level?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Go with the double level, it has a ton of space that 2 rats will love.
And 4-5 rats would be very very happy in there.
the Single can fit up to 6, but if you can I really say shoot for the double.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

2 would be fine in a single, but if you have the money go for the double. Gives you more room for more rats and that way if you ever decide to get females you won't have to get a whole new cage.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, I guess I'll just end up ordering the double although I don't really have the money for it lol. Better to be safe than sorry if I ever end up getting females, so I won't have to buy a whole new cage to seperate them from my males. Definitely don't need any 'oops litters'! hehe.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

If you don't have the money for it now, you could order a single and get the add on when they come out with it around August.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

TamSmith said:


> If you don't have the money for it now, you could order a single and get the add on when they come out with it around August.



Oh I didn't know they were doing that. Are you sure? Because if so, I will most likely do that instead!


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

Midwest has said they are definitely releasing it mid august. But they have been known to push back dates. I'm hoping it is on time because I'm waiting impatiently to upgrade heh


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

TamSmith said:


> Midwest has said they are definitely releasing it mid august. But they have been known to push back dates. I'm hoping it is on time because I'm waiting impatiently to upgrade heh


How is their pricing compared to PetStreetMall if you know? That was where I was going to order it from, but if Midwest is getting the ad on level to the single within the next few months, I will most likely just order from them instead.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

Well midwest is the company that makes CN and FN. I don't know if you can order from them directly. I would sugest that you take the price from petstreetmall and try to price match it at petsmart because they only have $5 shipping. A lot of people have been able to do price matching. If you call and they say no, just call back and talk to someone else until you get someone to say yes.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

TamSmith said:


> Well midwest is the company that makes CN and FN. I don't know if you can order from them directly. I would sugest that you take the price from petstreetmall and try to price match it at petsmart because they only have $5 shipping. A lot of people have been able to do price matching. If you call and they say no, just call back and talk to someone else until you get someone to say yes.


Oh ok, thanks for the tip! I thought Midwest was another site that sold them or something lol. I will try to see if Petsmart or somewhere will price match petstreemall though. I think petsmart was slightly more expensive but only by like 10 or 15 dollars, but petsreetmall had free shipping too. i would order from them tonight but when i went to check the site, they were on back order of the singles. Just my luck! haha.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh I didn't know they had free shipping. When I was buying mine, they never had any in stock so I price matched with petsmart.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'm just gonna end up doing that cuz I don't feel like waiting.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

Understandable. I wouldn't be able to wait.


----------



## Digits (Jan 8, 2009)

I definitely recommend the double leveled one if you haven't already made the purchase.

I just got one about 3 weeks ago and my two boys love it, gives them lots of room to chase each other around, explore, and when they want time apart they can get it. My mom thought that they wouldn't use the whole thing because it was too big, and I worried that too, but they actually use the whole thing.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, being a little tight on cash at the moment I just went ahead and ordered the single level unit last night for now and hopefully whenever they release the attachment for the double level I can get that later. I'm thinking I should have it within a week?? I really hope so because I'm going today to adopt two more ratties from a local rattery! 

Anywho, a tip for anyone who is about to order a CN...I found them cheapest on a site called forhappydogs.com. The single is only $106+shipping, but even with shipping, still is cheaper than most sites. I paid $127 all together. The double, which I was greatly debating, was only like $160-something. I can't wait for it to get here. I will post pics up as soon as I get it all decorated and have my new ratties after quarentine in it!


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

lml8787 said:


> Well, being a little tight on cash at the moment I just went ahead and ordered the single level unit last night for now and hopefully whenever they release the attachment for the double level I can get that later. I'm thinking I should have it within a week?? I really hope so because I'm going today to adopt two more ratties from a local rattery!
> 
> Anywho, a tip for anyone who is about to order a CN...I found them cheapest on a site called forhappydogs.com. The single is only $106+shipping, but even with shipping, still is cheaper than most sites. I paid $127 all together. The double, which I was greatly debating, was only like $160-something. I can't wait for it to get here. I will post pics up as soon as I get it all decorated and have my new ratties after quarentine in it!


Hey, can you let me know how long it takes for your CN to get there? I want to know so I know when I can pick my rats up to move them into the CN, and thanks for the tip on where to get them! Everywhere I have been looking is labout 270$ dollars, + shipping on a lot of them which is about $300!  I can't wait for pics, I am sure they will love the cage!


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

No problem knoahe, I will let you know as soon as I get it. The site says they ship out 1-2 business days after the order has been placed. I just got standard ground shipping, so I'm assuming I should have it in about a week. They sent me the confirmation and shipping order number I can check on the status of it, but I haven't checked it yet. I am very happy I found that site since they are so much cheaper than everywhere else I've looked at.


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

lml8787 said:


> No problem knoahe, I will let you know as soon as I get it. The site says they ship out 1-2 business days after the order has been placed. I just got standard ground shipping, so I'm assuming I should have it in about a week. They sent me the confirmation and shipping order number I can check on the status of it, but I haven't checked it yet. I am very happy I found that site since they are so much cheaper than everywhere else I've looked at.


Alright, thanks! I was just wondering because I would like to schedule a day I could meet the breeder for my rats now for ahead of time and I already have the cage, to make sure work isn't planned that day or I could work around it. 

Jeez, it's about a 100-150 dollar difference! I will be able to use that extra money for a whole load of new things for the cage and to spoil them rotten! ;D


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Knoahe, just letting you know that I just got it delivered today. That was a whole lot faster than I thought, considering I ordered it Friday evening and they shipped it out either moday or yesterday, and I already got it today! I would definitely order from them.


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

lml8787 said:


> Hey Knoahe, just letting you know that I just got it delivered today. That was a whole lot faster than I thought, considering I ordered it Friday evening and they shipped it out either moday or yesterday, and I already got it today! I would definitely order from them.


Wow! That's awesome, should get it in know time then. I'm getting the rats Monday, so I need to make sure it gets here in time for me to set it up.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

well i havent set it up yet. i am going to get my boyfriend help me do that tomorrow cuz it looks like it's going to take a while! lol


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

lml8787 said:


> well i havent set it up yet. i am going to get my boyfriend help me do that tomorrow cuz it looks like it's going to take a while! lol


It only took me about 15 minutes. My step dad did have to help slam a few pieces into place. Most people just use a rubber mallet but my dad worked fine haha


----------

